# merry christmas and the happy new year



## Elizabeth D (Jan 3, 2015)

hallo This is my first post on the forum, sory if my thread out of topic, i just want to say merry christmas and the happy new year, what is the best gift you ever get in the christmas day, let's share here!!!!


----------



## JimmyHurrell (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello. same too u Elizabeth D. Thanku


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Merry Christmas and happy New year to you too! 

This Christmas my favorite gift I got was a beautiful bracelet from my boyfriend and a California storm wheel from my family for my hedgie bean


----------

